# "She Shoots Straight"



## MinnieMin (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone knows about this movie?  All I know is that it is a Hong Kong (maybe?) female matial art movie.
Is it worthwhile to watch?

Min


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 15, 2002)

I guess I should take this movie off from my list.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry min .. the only reply I could've put here was "no, I haven't
seen it" :asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Sorry min .. the only reply I could've put here was "no, I haven't
> seen it" :asian: *



Thanks Kirk.  

Min :asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 17, 2002)

Is this it?
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0099809


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Is this it?
> http://us.imdb.com/Title?0099809 *



Yeah, you are right.  Do you know about this movie?

Min


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 17, 2002)

No i haven't seen it.


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 17, 2002)

Fist of Fury,
Thank you for checking the movie for me.  I guess it is not a worthwhile movie to watch.

Min


----------

